# ➡️ Bienvenue sur le forum français-italien! - Benvenuti al forum francese-italiano!



## brian

*Règles à suivre // Regole da seguire*


Toutes les questions ainsi que les réponses doivent être rédigées uniquement en français ou en italien.
Sia le domande che le risposte devono essere scritte rigorosamente in francese o italiano.


Si vous avez des doutes sur la grammaire d'une des deux langues (verbes, conjugaisons, prépositions, adjectifs, etc.) et désirez recevoir des réponses uniquement dans cette langue, ouvrez un fil dans le forum approprié (Français Seulement, Italien Seulement).
Se avete dubbi grammaticali su una delle due lingue (verbi, coniugazioni, preposizioni, aggettivi, ecc.) e desiderate ricevere risposte nella medesima lingua, aprite un thread nel forum appropriato (Solo Francese, Solo Italiano).


Les modérateurs se réservent le droit de déplacer le fil vers un autre forum s'ils le jugent opportun.
I moderatori si riservano il diritto di spostare il thread ad altro forum qualora lo ritengano opportuno.

Le règlement général des forums de WordReference (voir ci-dessous)
Il regolamento generale dei forum di WordReference (vedi sotto)​


----------



## brian

*OBJECTIF, MISSION, et PHILOSOPHIE des forums de WordReference*​

*I.** Les forums de WordReference sont destinés aux échanges à propos de traduction, usage des mots, équivalences terminologiques et autres sujets linguistiques.*

*1. Recherchez d'abord la réponse.*
Vérifiez dans les dictionnaires de WordReference, et dans la liste des fils de discussion disponible en bas de chaque entrée. Cherchez dans le forum, en utilisant le moteur de recherche avancée. Ces deux fonctions de recherche se trouvent en haut de chaque page. Regardez également dans les Liens utiles.

*2. Un seul sujet par fil / pas de hors sujet.*
• Veuillez rester dans le cadre du premier message de chacun des fils.
• Ne formulez qu'une seule demande par fil de discussion. Si vous avez plus d'une question, ouvrez un fil pour chacune d'elles. Si vous désirez discuter d'un sujet connexe mais différent de la question posée dans le premier message du fil, ouvrez un nouveau fil.
• Si vous désirez discuter d'un autre sujet ou envoyer à un membre un commentaire à propos d'un autre sujet, veuillez utiliser les messages privés (MP). Pas de bavardage.
• N'ouvrez qu'un seul fil pour chaque question. Ne dupliquez pas les fils, même sur des forums différents.

*3. Soyez clair et fournissez du contexte.*
• Soyez descriptif, explicite et succinct dans vos messages, afin d'éviter les malentendus.
• Fournissez des phrases entières et des informations sur le contexte dans chacune de vos questions. Des commentaires supplémentaires sont fortement recommandés dans le cas de termes techniques. Ceci permet aux autres membres de comprendre votre question et de vous aider plus efficacement.
• Les titres de fils ne doivent inclure que le mot ou la partie de la phrase à traduire. N'indiquez pas dans le titre votre tentative de traduction. Évitez "Traduction", "Comment dit-on...", "Est-ce que ce mot existe", "Je suis nouveau", et autres titres du même genre.

*4. Respectez la propriété intellectuelle.*
Le contenu de pages Web, ou des éléments soumis aux droits d'auteur ne doivent pas être inclus dans les messages postés sur le forum, exception faite des cas ci-dessous :
• De courts extraits de dictionnaires tels qu'une ou deux définitions/traductions sont autorisés. Citez toujours vos sources.
• Les citations de 4 phrases ou moins sont permises pour fournir un contexte précis. Aucun fichier ou lien sur des contenus audio ou vidéo ne doivent être inclus sans l'approbation préalable d'un modérateur. Aucun lien sur YouTube n'est autorisé.
• Les paroles de chansons peuvent être citées et traduites dans un maximum de 4 lignes.
Toutes les formes de contenu qui ne respectent pas ces conditions seront supprimées sans exception.

*5. Pas de relecture ou de travail scolaire.*
Ces forums ne sont pas destinés à fournir corrections, traductions, révisions ou relectures de textes. Ce forum interdit toutes relecture et réécriture approfondies d'un texte, qu'il s'agisse ou non d'un travail scolaire. Des textes plus longs sont acceptés uniquement afin de fournir le contexte nécessaire à une question précise de vocabulaire. 
Dans le cadre d'un travail scolaire, veuillez proposer votre traduction/interprétation d'abord.

*6. Pas de publicité ou d'activité promotionnelle.*
Aucune activité promotionnelle ou publicité de quelque nature que ce soit n'est autorisée dans le forum. Aucun élément de ce type ne doit être placé dans vos messages, avatar, nom d'utilisateur ou signature, ceci incluant entre autres les messages publicitaires, adresses électroniques, liens ou référence à ceux-ci; ou des références à des produits, services, idéologies, candidats, organismes ou associations. WordReference.com et ses modérateurs seront seuls juges de ce qui relève de la publicité ou de la promotion.

*II.** Les forums encouragent l'apprentissage et maintiennent une atmosphère sérieuse, studieuse et d'aide mutuelle, dans un esprit respectueux, serviable et chaleureux.*

*7. Soyez serviable et poli.*
Si le français ou l'anglais d'un membre n'est pas parfait, restez poli et aimable. L'usage de "bonjour", "merci" et "s'il vous plaît'' sera toujours bienvenu. Traitez les autres de la manière dont vous aimeriez être traité.

*8. Soyez courtois.*
• N'inondez pas le forum. Veillez à ce que les fils que vous venez d'ouvrir ne monopolisent pas la première page du forum (cinq de vos fils au maximum sur la page d'accueil à un moment donné). Ceci permet aux fils des autres membres de bénéficier de l'attention qu'ils méritent également.
• Ne faites pas remonter vos fils. Si votre question reste sans réponse, n'y répondez pas vous-même simplement pour demander de l'aide. Fournissez plutôt des informations ou du contexte supplémentaire afin d'aider les membres à vous répondre ou utilisez l'icône "Signaler un message" (petit triangle rouge) dans le coin supérieur droit de votre message pour demander l'assistance d'un modérateur.

*9. Merci d'utiliser un langage convenable et décent. *
Les discussions portant sur des mots grossiers ou insultants sont autorisées, mais la conversation doit rester respectueuse et sérieuse. Il est permis de discuter de ces sujets, mais en aucun cas d'une façon malveillante. Les noms d'utilisateurs et les signatures que nous considérons comme provocateurs, vulgaires ou impolis seront supprimés.

*10.* *Pas de provocation ou d'attaques personnelles.*
Les commentaires médisants, diffamatoires, obscènes, inconvenants, orduriers, pornographiques, agressifs, grossiers, insultants, menaçants ou tenant du harcèlement ne sont pas tolérés. Tout membre utilisant un vocabulaire inapproprié, lançant une attaque personnelle ou tenant un discours haineux sera définitivement exclu des forums de WordReference.com. Ce forum n'est pas destiné à accueillir les conflits privés ou personnels, ni les vendettas. Merci de garder vos affaires privées pour ce qu'elles sont, c'est-à-dire privées.

*11. Écrivez correctement.*
• Ceci est un forum lié à un dictionnaire, où des étudiants viennent apprendre. Il est impératif que les membres fassent de leur mieux pour écrire correctement dans un langage standard, respectant l'orthographe (les accents sont obligatoires en français) et utilisant les majuscules et signes de ponctuation conformément aux normes.
• Sauf s'il s'agit du sujet de la discussion, les abréviations de type SMS ne sont pas acceptées, pas plus que la rédaction de messages ENTIÈREMENT EN MAJUSCULES.

_suite dans le message suivant_


----------



## brian

*III.* *Nous accueillons les membres qui partagent nos objectifs et notre philosophie, et qui acceptent de se comporter en accord avec le règlement et les principes de ce forum.*

*12. Signalez les problèmes.*
Signalez aux modérateurs les titres de fils incorrects, les fils ouverts dans le mauvais forum, les messages utilisant un langage inapproprié, ou encore toute participation problématique. Signalez également les questions ne comportant aucun contexte. Merci de ne pas participer aux fils qui enfreignent le règlement, mais plutôt de les signaler. Pour signaler un message, cliquez sur le petit triangle rouge dans le coin supérieur droit du message en question. Ceci contribuera au bon fonctionnement du forum.

*13. Lisez le règlement.*
Chaque forum applique le règlement d'une manière légèrement différente. Ceci est la version qui s'applique au forum Vocabulaire. Merci de lire tous les fils marqués "Important" en haut de la page d'accueil et de respecter les particularités et le cadre de ce forum lorsque vous y participez. Veuillez n'employer que le français et l'anglais dans vos messages.

*14. Être membre du forum est un privilège.*
L'utilisation de ces forums et votre participation à leurs discussions n'est pas un droit. Il s'agit d'un privilège qui vous est accordé par l'administrateur de WordReference.com selon les termes du présent règlement, et qui peut vous être retiré à tout instant sans avertissement.

*15. Modération des forums.*
• Les modérateurs supervisent un ou plusieurs forums. Ils ont le droit de modifier ou de supprimer n'importe quel message en laissant une note de modération. Si vous avez une question sur un forum en particulier, adressez-vous directement à l'un de ses modérateurs.
• Les modérateurs sont également membres de ces forums. Sauf s'ils le précisent explicitement ou à moins que le contexte ne soit évident, leur participation aux fils se fait en tant que simples membres. Les commentaires émis par les modérateurs ne reflètent pas nécessairement les opinions de WordReference.com.
• Les discussions sur le contenu du règlement doivent être ouvertes dans le forum "Comments and Suggestions" (Commentaires et suggestions). Les discussions sur les actions des modérateurs ou des administrateurs sont acceptées par courrier électronique ou message privé, mais pas en public. Plus d'informations sur le rôle des modérateurs peuvent être obtenues ici (en anglais).

*16. Chaque membre est responsable de ses propres messages.*
• Les messages contenus dans ce site relèvent de la seule opinion et de la seule responsabilité de celui qui les a postés. Vous acceptez de ne pas tenir WordReference.com responsable d'un quelconque message qui y serait publié.
• Vous accordez au site, pour tout message posté dans WordReference.com et ses forums, une autorisation irrévocable de l'utiliser sans limitation de durée. Toute traduction, définition ou explication fournie par vos soins peut être utilisée par WordReference.com qui pourra l'intégrer à ses dictionnaires et autre matériel de référence.

*17. Droit d'utilisation du contenu.*
Vous ne copierez ni ne retransmettrez aucune information hors de ces forums sans accord préalable de l'auteur du message et d'un administrateur de WordReference.com.

*18. Ne prétendez pas être ce que vous n'êtes pas.*
• Vous ne pouvez créer qu'un seul compte sur WordReference.com. Ne prétendez pas être ce que vous n'êtes pas : ceci inclut le sexe, la nationalité et la langue maternelle. 
• Vous devez impérativement indiquer votre langue maternelle. Qui vous êtes et d'où vous venez sont des points très importants, qui permettent de comprendre les traductions et autres informations linguistiques que vous proposez.

*19. Ne divulguez pas d'informations personnelles.*
• Ne postez pas de données personnelles telles que votre adresse électronique ou votre numéro de téléphone, etc. Cela permettra d'éviter les courriers indésirables et de préserver votre vie privée. La page du profil personnel offre la possibilité de donner des détails sur vous-même.
• Les extraits de courrier électronique ou de messages privés ne sont pas autorisés. Tout membre dévoilant en public des détails personnels concernant un autre membre ou des détails sur son site Web sans en avoir reçu l'autorisation préalable sera immédiatement et définitivement banni.

*20. Mentions légales.*
Vous acceptez, en tant qu'utilisateur, que toute information que vous avez soumise soit stockée dans une banque de données. Les administrateurs et modérateurs ne pourront être tenus responsables d'une tentative de piratage qui pourrait conduire à la divulgation desdites données. Ne transmettez aucune information personnelle confidentielle par message privé.


----------



## brian

*Regolamento generale dei forum di WordReference*

*I.* WordReference.com fornisce i suoi Forum per lo scambio di informazioni su traduzioni, uso delle parole, equivalenze terminologiche e su altri argomenti linguistici. * 1. Cercate la risposta, anzitutto*.Prima di formulare la vostra domanda, utilizzate la *funzione di ricerca* per cercare se esistono discussioni precedenti riguardanti la parola o la frase a cui siete interessati oppure consultate il *dizionario di WRF*.​*2. Un tema per ogni discussione / Niente chiacchiere*.Rimanete nel tema del primo messaggio di ciascuna discussione. 
Trattate un solo tema per ciascuna discussione. Se avete più temi da trattare, aprite una discussione per ciascun tema.
  Se avete domande aggiuntive non relazionate con lo stesso tema, aprite una discussione per ognuna di esse
Se volete parlare di un argomento non pertinente o volete commentare qualcosa con un altro utente, utilizzate i messaggi privati (PM). Non divagate in chiacchiere (niente chat).
Aprite solo una discussione per ogni argomento. Non aprite discussioni doppie.​*3. Siate      chiari e fornite il contesto.*Siate descrittivi, specifici e succinti nei vostri messaggi, al fine di      evitare fraintendimenti. Fornite frasi complete e informazioni sul *contesto di riferimento* ogni volta che aprite una discussione. Questo      permetterà di capire la vostra domanda e aiutarvi al meglio. Il titolo      della discussione deve includere tutta o parte della parola/frase che si      sta traducendo. Evitate espressioni tipo “Traduzione”, “Come si      dice?”, “Sono nuovo/a”, “Aiuto”, “Urgente”, ecc.​* 4. Rispettate      la proprietà intellettuale*.Non è consentito postare contenuti plagiati. Nessun materiale soggetto a diritto d’autore (copyright) può essere inserito nei messaggi tranne quanto indicato di seguito:
Estratti contenuti dei dizionari, senza superare le due definizioni o traduzioni, purché venga citata la fonte in modo esplicito. 
È permesso inserire citazioni e traduzioni in prosa fino a quattro frasi. 
Nessun collegamento audio o video potrà essere inserito senza il preventivo consenso della moderazione. Non sono permessi collegamenti a YouTube.
Canzoni e versi possono essere citati e tradotti, fino ad un massimo di 4 righe.
Qualsiasi citazione o collegamento difformi da quanto sopra esposto saranno rimossi senza eccezione.​* 5. Niente traduzioni, revisioni o correzioni di      testi o compiti scolastici*.Questi forum non fanno i compiti, le traduzioni o le revisioni di testi per voi. Lunghi paragrafi sono accettati solo se utili a rispondere a domande lessicali o grammaticali… e solo dopo aver postato anche la vostra traduzione/interpretazione.​*6. Niente      pubblicità e nessuna attività promozionale.   *Sul Forum non è permessa alcuna attività pubblicitaria o promozionale. Nulla che sia di natura promozionale, in qualsiasi forma, può essere inserito nei post, negli avatar, nel nome utente o nella firma, incluso ma non limitato a: frasi promozionali, indirizzi di posta elettronica, indirizzi URL o collegamenti, riferimenti a questi ultimi o a prodotti, servizi, ideologie, candidati o organizzazioni.
Sarà a totale discrezione di WordReference e del team di moderazione decidere cosa costituisca pubblicità o attività promozionale.​*II.* I Forum promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.
* 7**. Siate collaborativi e cortesi.*​Se lo spagnolo, l’inglese o qualsiasi altra lingua di un utente non è perfetta, non maltrattatelo. È sempre gradito l’uso di “ciao”, “salve” e “grazie”. Trattate gli altri come vorreste essere trattati voi stessi.​* 8.* *Comportatevi in maniera corretta*.​Niente flooding. Se postate diverse discussioni, fate in modo che non più di 5 appaiano sulla prima pagina del forum contemporaneamente. Questo permetterà alle discussioni degli altri utenti di godere della necessaria attenzione.​Niente bumping. Se nessuno risponde alla vostra domanda, non postate di nuovo solo per chiedere ancora aiuto. Piuttosto, fornite maggior contesto e ulteriori informazioni per aiutarci ad aiutarvi.​Se la vostra domanda non riceve risposte, potete usare l’icona per il report-a-post* (il triangolino in alto a destra in ogni post)* per richiedere l’assistenza di un moderatore.​* 9. Mantenete un linguaggio educato e decoroso.
*La trattazione di parole offensive è permessa, ma la conversazione deve rimanere seria e rispettosa. Potete certamente discutere di parole offensive, ma non potete usarle con cattive intenzioni. I nomi utente e le firme giudicati irritanti, volgari, promozionali o maleducati saranno rimossi.
​_continua nel prossimo post_


----------



## brian

*10. Cortesia e rispetto in ogni momento.*Commenti o messaggi che siano giudicati diffamatori, osceni, minacciosi, indecenti, pornografici, lascivi, violenti, infamanti o gravemente insolenti non verranno tollerati.
Chiunque dovesse usare un linguaggio non consono, rendersi colpevole di attacchi personali, causare o prendere parte in litigi o zuffe verrà bannato dal forum.
Questo forum non è un luogo per ripicche e sfoghi personali. Mantenete i fatti personali esattamente come sono, ovvero personali. WRF non è un luogo dove risolvere controversie con altri utenti, soggetti o enti.​* 11. Scrivete in linguaggio standard.*Questo forum è un punto di riferimento per tutti gli studenti che sono impegnati nello studio di una lingua straniera: l'uso corretto delle maiuscole, della punteggiatura e della corretta ortografia sono obbligatori.
Salvo il caso in cui sia argomento di discussione, scrivere in stile chat/SMS non è consentito.
Parimenti non è accettabile scrivere messaggi TUTTI IN MAIUSCOLO.​*III.* Sono benvenuti i membri che condividono i nostri scopi e la nostra filosofia, e che agiscono in accordo con le regole e le linee-guida dei Forum.*12. Segnalate ogni genere di problemi.*Segnalate ai moderatori (cliccando sul triangolino rosso in altro a destra che trovate in ogni post) ogni domanda che non abbia sufficiente contesto, sia scritta in maniera non conforme alle regole del forum, sia stata inserita nel forum sbagliato o violi una qualsiasi delle regole di WRF. Per favore non rispondete a tali domande. Segnalare tali discussioni ci aiuta a far funzionare questi forum nella maniera più efficiente possibile.​*13. Leggete il regolamento.*Ogni forum applica il regolamento generale di WR in maniera leggermente diversa: per favore leggete il regolamento che trovate nello sticky in cima al forum PRIMA di iniziare a postare.​*14. Essere un utente di WR è un privilegio.*L’uso e la partecipazione in questi forum, inclusi i messaggi privati (PM), non sono un diritto. Sono un'opportunità concessa dall’amministratore di WR, soggetta ai termini di questo regolamento e revocabile senza preavviso in ogni momento.​*15. Questi forum sono moderati.*I moderatori sono membri di WRF che svolgono anche un compito di supervisione e moderazione. Hanno la facoltà di editare, cancellare o modificare qualsiasi messaggio. Rivolgete le vostre domande riguardanti una discussione di un particolare forum ai moderatori di quel forum. 
I moderatori sono anche membri del forum. A meno che sia chiaro dal contesto oppure lo dicano esplicitamente, quando i moderatori scrivono un messaggio in una discussione lo fanno da utenti e non in veste di moderatori. I messaggi dei moderatori non rispecchiano necessariamente l'opinione di WordReference. 
Ogni discussione che ha come argomento le regole di WRF deve avere luogo nel forum _Comments and  Suggestions._
Qualsiasi discussione o commento a riguardo dell'operato dei moderatori o dell'amministratore deve essere fatto solo utilizzando e-mail o messaggi privati (PM), *mai nei forum*. Potete trovare ulteriori informazioni sui compiti e l'operato dei moderatori  in questa pagina.​*16. Ogni utente è responsabile di ciò che scrive.*Ogni messaggio scritto su questi forum è a esclusiva responsabilità di chi lo scrive.
All'atto dell'iscrizione e dell'accettazione del regolamento di WRF dichiarate di non ritenere WordReference e nessuno dei suoi utenti responsabili di ciò che scrivono in questi forum.
L'autorizzazione a WordReference per la detenzione, la pubblicazione e l'uso di qualunque testo inserito in questi forum si intendono irrevocabilmente e perpetuamente concessi.
Qualsiasi traduzione, definizione e spiegazione fornite in questi forum potranno essere utilizzate da WordReference per future integrazioni dei dizionari e/o di altro materiale di riferimento.​*17. Autorizzazioni.*Non è consentito copiare o riutilizzare alcuna informazione reperita su questi forum se non previa autorizzazione dell'autore del messaggio e dell'amministratore di WordReference.​*18. Siate sinceri sulla vostra identità.*Potete registrarvi con un solo nome utente. Non fingete di essere chi non siete. Questo include sesso, nazionalità e lingua madre. E' obbligatorio indicare la vostra lingua madre. Chi siete e da dove venite sono dati fondamentali affinché gli altri comprendano le vostre traduzioni o altre informazioni linguistiche che fornirete nei vostri messaggi.​*19. Non pubblicate informazioni di carattere privato o personale.*Non includete nei vostri messaggi informazioni personali (es. indirizzi di posta elettronica o numeri di telefono). In questo modo eviterete i messaggi non desiderati (spam) e proteggerete la vostra privacy. Avete la possibilità di pubblicare alcuni contatti e dati personali nel profilo personale.
Non pubblicate testi di e-mail o messaggi privati di altri utenti.
Qualsiasi membro del forum che pubblichi senza permesso dell'interessato dettagli relativi ad un altro utente, siano essi personali o riguardanti contenuti presenti su internet verrà allontanato da questi forum.​*20. Disclaimer.*L'utente accetta che tutte le informazioni inserite al momento della registrazione siano registrate in un database. L’amministratore e i moderatori non possono essere ritenuti responsabili per azioni illegali di terze persone che mettano in pericolo i dati riservati. Non devono essere trasmesse informazioni sensibili tramite PM.​


----------

